# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  أخبار سريعة من اليورو 2008

## The Gentle Man

خسر المنتخب السويسري جهود قائده الكسندر فراي قبيل نهاية الشوط الاول من المباراة الافتتاحية امام التشيك وذلك بعد اصابته في اوتار الركبة اليسرى مم يعني استبعاده من البطولة . الكسندر فراي بكى بسبب الاصابة وكان الامر محزنا للجمهور . الجدير بالذكر ان اللقاء انتهى لمصلحة التشيك 1 الى صفر



فانبيريسي لاعب الارسنال الانجليزي ومنتخب هولندا  يغيب عن اولى لقاءات منتخبه امام ايطاليا وشكوك حول مشاركة روبين لاعب ريال مدريد الاسباني بسبب الاصابة 





الالماني لوف مدرب المنتخب الالماني والذي يستعد فريقه ليوم غد لملاقاة المنتخب البولندي حذر فريقه بعدم الاستهتار بالخصم والاستخفاف به واخذ كل الحيطة والحذر من هذه الفرق





النجم الايطالي ديل بيرو لاعب اليوفينتوس والذي استدعي لقائمة المنتخب  عن جدارة واستحقاق بتحقيقه لقب هداف الدوري في ايطاليا يسعى للعب في هذه البطولة بأي شكل من الاشكال حيث اشار انه مستعد للعب في أي مركز يشركه فيه المدرب دونادوني





القيصر الالماني بيكنباور  رئيس بايرن ميونيخ الالماني اشار في تصريح له انه يستبعد ان تكون هذه المرة البطولة من نصيب المنمتخبات الصغيرة كما حصل مع اليونان حاملة اللقب في عام 2004 حيث اشار انه يرشح ايطاليا للفوز باللقب حتى وبغياب المدافع كانافارو لانها صاحبة التكتيك الافضل ولم ينس بيكنباور ايضا فرنسا وهولندا والمانيا واسبانيا حيث ذكر ان حظوظهم قوية





الاتحاد الاروبي يسمح للمنتخب الروسي باستبدال مهاجمهم المصاب بافل بوغربنياك





سكولاري مدرب المنتخب البرتغالي لم يجب على اسئلة الصحفيين عندما سئل عن تدريب تشيلسي الانجليزي وبدأ يتهرب من الاجابة بطرق دبلوماسية





ديفيد فيا ومواطنه سيلفا لاعبا فالينسيا والمنتخب الاسباني لم يتحدثا ايضا عن مسألة انتقالهما وخروجهما من الفريق حيث اشارا ان تفكيرهما الان منصب مع المنتخب الاسباني في اليورو 2008 





الايطالي جاتوسو لاعب الميلان الايطالي متحمس للقاء منتخبه امام هولندا يوم الاثنين القادم وفي نفس الوقت لديه شعور بالخوف وقلق من مواجهة الطاحونة الهولندية





مدرب المنتخب الفرنسي السيد دومينيك  والذي يؤمن بالابراج متخوف جدا من مواجهة منتخب رومانيا حيث انه يعرف ان هناك ايطاليا وهولندا وخسارة مبارة الافتتاح قد تلقي بظلالها على منتخبه

----------


## غسان

مشكور جنتل مان ..... ان شاء الله الاخبار الي فوق تزبط وتفوز ايطاليا باللقب وديل بيرو يلعب اساسي

----------


## The Gentle Man

العفو اخ غسان



وان شاء الله رح يلعب ديل بيرو 




بس ان شاء الله فرنسا او المانيا تفوز بالبطوله

----------

